
Why We Chose Docker, and Why You Should Too - chase202
https://www.distelli.com/blog/building-docker-images-with-distelli
======
whatnotests
Docker is great for production, but not so great for development (on OS X,
with docker-compose).

As outlined here: [https://medium.com/@devstack/7-things-to-hate-about-
docker-c...](https://medium.com/@devstack/7-things-to-hate-about-docker-
compose-on-osx-b2691733a6b2#.ui0zkmbla)

